# Let's Make A Deal - Contest



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought I would run a little contest for the pipe smokers.

Here's how selection works:

Post ONCE in this thread saying you want to participate. 
After a week (2/4/2012) I will use a random number generator and pick the contestant. 
If you are a new pipe smoker, or have never smoked a pipe before, please put 'new pipe smoker' next to your name.
Please list your name on a list like below in order. 
If you do not add your name to the list like below then you will not be eligible for this contest.

Example:

1. WAllbright 
2. NumberTwoGuy - new pipe smoker
3.

Here's the contest will work:

I have three boxes. 
In each box is a pipe, it could be a 'zonk' pipe or it could be a nicer pipe 
(No Dunhills here, sorry fellas I just don't have the budget but there is one nice one :thumb
The contestant picks a box.
I open the box and take a picture of what was inside.
You then have the option to keep what was inside the box OR you can trade it for another box.
If you choose to trade it for another box you forfeit what was in the first box. 
You then would choose a box from the remaining two.
I open the box you choose and that is the prize you win. 
Any boxes not chosen will have the contents revealed 
(either to make you feel better or worse about your decision haha)

Please let me know if this isn't clear and I can help clarify.

I will also add a small sampler of pipe tobacco if you are a new pipe smoker.

*Let's make a deal! *


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

1. WAllbright 
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

1. WAllbright 
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

1. Wallbright 
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Great idea for a contest!

1. WAllbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. KarateKyle 
4. Max Power


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

1. WAllbright 
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. KarateKy
4 mcgreggor57 new


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

1. Wallbright 
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Cool contest, Tyler. I'll refrain from entering because I've been lucky in the contests lately and because I'd rather give these new guys a better chance at winning. But it's a great idea, and I can't wait to see how it plays out.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

No Deal! I pick box number 13 as she is cute. LOL. Nice work Tyler.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

1. Wallbright 
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller 
8. x6ftundx

and thanks!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker

Awesome contest, thanks!!!


----------



## Kreggurree (Jan 28, 2012)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker

Thanks for organising this.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.

Again, thanks Tyler, this is great.

tony


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Reino said:


> 9. Reino- wanna be piper


That's what V Chat will do to you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

What a great contest! I wanna play!

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2

Count me in!


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker


I'll participate, see if I can get into this new hobby. Thanks for putting this contest together.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!

Thanks for the cool contest


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine

Thanks for the contest. I have smoked pipes for a long time just never had mine own.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> That's what V Chat will do to you.


I'm blaming Tommy from now on...


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

awesome idea for a contest!

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

sorry Daniel...no squirrels aloud....smoke your acorn


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dang Tyler - you've started an epidemic - LOL!! LOTS of familiar names on this list!!


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I would love to participate!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

BRILLIANT!!!

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Great idea! Thanks!

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice idea! Kudos.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar

I would consider myself a new pipe smoker, but not sure if anyone else would. I've been smoking pipes for probably about 8 months, but honestly, I've probably had 10 bowls or less, and only used a cob so far. Am I new or no, anybody?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx. 
27. Hannibal

If I win I'm thinking of a twist to add to this contest......


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx. 
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx. 
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker! 
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker


Sounds cool, thanks.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx. 
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker! 
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker

Thanks Tyler


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome idea! Thanks for the contest!

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx. 
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker! 
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx. 
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker! 
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker
32. Bigslowrock - Noob


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Great idea, Tyler! I'll refrain from entering - I gotta let some of the new guys get their shots in.

I'm gonna bump you, though!


----------



## Iframedrogerrabbit (Jan 12, 2012)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx. 
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker! 
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker
32. Bigslowrock - Noob
33. Iframedrogerrabbit - new pipe smoker


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Great idea Tyler! Looks like a lot of interest.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2012)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx.
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker!
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker
32. Bigslowrock - Noob
33. Iframedrogerrabbit - new pipe smoker 
34. Deviate - New pipe smoker


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx.
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker!
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker
32. Bigslowrock - Noob
33. Iframedrogerrabbit - new pipe smoker 
34. Deviate - New pipe smoker 
35. BigBehr


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx.
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker!
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker
32. Bigslowrock - Noob
33. Iframedrogerrabbit - new pipe smoker 
34. Deviate - New pipe smoker 
35. BigBehr
36. StoneDog


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx.
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker!
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker
32. Bigslowrock - Noob
33. Iframedrogerrabbit - new pipe smoker 
34. Deviate - New pipe smoker 
35. BigBehr
36. StoneDog 
37. Troutman22


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx.
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker!
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker
32. Bigslowrock - Noob
33. Iframedrogerrabbit - new pipe smoker 
34. Deviate - New pipe smoker 
35. BigBehr
36. StoneDog 
37. Troutman22
38. djangos - never smoked a pipe


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx.
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker!
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker
32. Bigslowrock - Noob
33. Iframedrogerrabbit - new pipe smoker 
34. Deviate - New pipe smoker 
35. BigBehr
36. StoneDog 
37. Troutman22
38. djangos - never smoked a pipe 
39. RupturedDuck

W00t!


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx.
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker!
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker
32. Bigslowrock - Noob
33. Iframedrogerrabbit - new pipe smoker
34. Deviate - New pipe smoker
35. BigBehr
36. StoneDog
37. Troutman22
38. djangos - never smoked a pipe
39. RupturedDuck
40. Pitbull- Pipe Noob

Smoked a bowl here and there when a friend has offered to let me try otherwise its always been cigars for me.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx.
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker!
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker
32. Bigslowrock - Noob
33. Iframedrogerrabbit - new pipe smoker
34. Deviate - New pipe smoker
35. BigBehr
36. StoneDog
37. Troutman22
38. djangos - never smoked a pipe
39. RupturedDuck
40. Pitbull- Pipe Noob
41. Michigan_Moose New Pipe Smoker


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Count me in!

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx.
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker!
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker
32. Bigslowrock - Noob
33. Iframedrogerrabbit - new pipe smoker
34. Deviate - New pipe smoker
35. BigBehr
36. StoneDog
37. Troutman22
38. djangos - never smoked a pipe
39. RupturedDuck
40. Pitbull- Pipe Noob
41. Michigan_Moose New Pipe Smoker
42. Contrabass Bry


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Just one more day if anyone else is interested in entering. The contest will close at 12pm CST tomorrow Saturday February 4th. I will then post up the winner and we will begin the game aspect. This should be fun. :rockon:


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Mighty excellent of you to put this together, Tyler.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome contest!

1. Wallbright
2. Oldmso54 - new pipe smoker
3. WyldKnyght -Never smoked a pipe
4. KarateKyle
5. Max_Power
6. mcgreggor57 new
7. mmiller
8. x6ftundx
9. Reino- wanna be piper
10. InsidiousTact
11. The Ninja - New pipe smoker
12. Kreggurree - New Pipe Smoker
13. aea6574 - never smoked a pipe.
14. Pale Horse - New pipe smoker
15. chu2
16. aaron - new pipe smoker
17. Packerjh - new pipe smoker!
18. priorwomanmarine
19. Staxed - new pipe smoker
20. Smburnette
21. KickinItInSD
22. bwhite220
23. Jfserama
24. NarJar
25. David_ESM
26. RGraphics New Pipe Smoker! Thx.
27. Hannibal
28. stew...new pipe smoker!
29. Loki993 New Pipe Smoker
30. JohnPaul - newish pipe smoker
31. AStateJB - new pipe smoker
32. Bigslowrock - Noob
33. Iframedrogerrabbit - new pipe smoker
34. Deviate - New pipe smoker
35. BigBehr
36. StoneDog
37. Troutman22
38. djangos - never smoked a pipe
39. RupturedDuck
40. Pitbull- Pipe Noob
41. Michigan_Moose New Pipe Smoker
42. Contrabass Bry
43. quo155


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks again for throwing this contest, Tyler. It's very... ahem... informative! 


ipe:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Haha no problem fellas. I thought it would be a fun little contest to run and thus far it has been. The real fun hasn't even began yet.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Since I refrained from entering, can I be one of the prize bimbos?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm going to refrain from entering, but I gotta say, not only is this the most popular pipe contest ever, this is also a good bombing list! :thumb:

Thanks Tyler!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Since I refrained from entering, can I be one of the prize bimbos?


Tommy, what are you doing with Kipp?


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Haha you guys gave me a good laugh. Sorry I am a little late on updating with the winner. I am doing the RNG right now and the winner will be announced in just a few minutes!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I did the RNG 2-43 and the winner #24 is Michael, NarJar! Please let me know which box you choose and the game will begin. Choose wisely. :bounce:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats Michael and thanks for the contest Tyler.
Now to grab some popcorn.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> I did the RNG 2-43 and the winner #24 is Michael, NarJar! Please let me know which box you choose and the game will begin. Choose wisely. :bounce:


WOW! I can't even believe it! Now on to the hard part, which one to choose? Anybody have a suggestion? I mean 2 looks like the nicest condition, but that could just be a trap! 1 and 3 look pretty similar, I think I like the look of 1 a little more, it looks a little less beat up! But wait, the quote about saving the best for last, box 3, could definitely be true also!

If it's all right, I'll be back in about an hour with my choice!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Tommy, what are you doing with Kipp?


Ouch! I think this is a post for Shuckins' cigar battle!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

NarJar said:


> WOW! I can't even believe it! Now on to the hard part, which one to choose? Anybody have a suggestion? I mean 2 looks like the nicest condition, but that could just be a trap! 1 and 3 look pretty similar, I think I like the look of 1 a little more, it looks a little less beat up! But wait, the quote about saving the best for last, box 3, could definitely be true also!
> 
> If it's all right, I'll be back in about an hour with my choice!


Is this the part where the audience shouts "Box 3! Take box 3!"? If so, "Box 3! Take box 3!"


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Three, pick three m'lord...(holding up two fingers...Shrek reference)


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

All right! I'm going with Box 2! The crowd says 3, and I want to pick it, but 2 is SOOOO pretty, and by picking it first, I'll at least have a second chance if it zonks me! If I don't pick it now, and I get zonked, it'll be staring me in the face on the second round. Best to get it out of the way to begin with!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Michael has chosen box number 2. Let's see what's inside!


























Michael you are now the proud owner of a broken, cracked, molded, burnout pipe! And an un-rerestored unsmoked Drimaster pipe! Would you like to keep your prize or risk it by choosing another box. If you choose another box then you will forfeit these two wonderful pipes. :smile: You're next choice will also be the prize you will win as there is no option to exchange for the third box.

I will be leaving for date night soon with my girl so if you choose another box I may not be able to post it for a few hours.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Trade it for box three! Trade it for three!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Alright I have to leave now but I will look at the thread when I get back.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Three, pick three m'lord...(holding up two fingers...Shrek reference)


HAHAHA! Awesome! I tried to give you RG for that, but I have to spread the love before I can bump you again. (that's what she said... :drum: :rofl



Wallbright said:


> Michael you are now the proud owner of a broken, cracked, molded, burnout pipe! And an un-rerestored unsmoked Drimaster pipe!


Michael, you're keeping those right? I mean, they sound AWESOME!!! ound:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

1... box 1...pick box 1.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Sorry it took so long! I was out at dinner with my family, and ended up getting paged and having to work for a couple hours. Now on to the game...

Well, I do not know anything about Drimaster, and I can't find anything via google, but my assumption would be that it is a drugstore pipe? All I have smoked so far is a MM pride cob, so it may make a good starter briar? It doesn't look too bad. However, in one of the other boxes may be a bent Country Gentleman which I have been thinking about purchasing lately, so maybe I should choose another box?

Well, I asked my wife which box she would choose of the remaining two, and she picked 1. So, as with everything in marriage, I must pick number 3! :biggrin:

No whammies, no whammies, nice pipe, no whammies, box 3 (I know, wrong game show, but y'all can't see me in my ridiculous outfit with all my trinkets in my pockets)! And thanks again Tyler, regardless of the outcome, it has been a true pleasure and a lot of fun!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Michael, you chose box number 3. Let's see what you win!




























You are now the proud owner (and this time you really should be proud) of a Cassano Roma 715! Please PM me your address and I will get the pipe out to you on Monday. Thank you everyone for entering and thank you Michael for playing. It's been fun!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful pipe! Congrats, Michael! Thanks for the contest Tyler!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> You are now the proud owner (and this time you really should be proud) of a Cassano Roma 715! Please PM me your address and I will get the pipe out to you on Monday. Thank you everyone for entering and thank you Michael for playing. It's been fun!


Awesome Tyler, I can't thank you enough! I absolutely love it, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

awesome pipe! gratz!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice pipe!! Congrats on the win Brother!!

Tyler, thanks again for the contest!!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

congrats on the nice smoking pipe!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Now explain to me again why I didn't enter this contest.

Really nice, Tyler, and good pick, Michael! 

I think. What's behind the other two doors? :ask: Ah, I see...the pipe is very cool, but I'd rather have had the keys to the Delorean.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Great contest, Tyler, but what was in box 1? We must know!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

nice contest!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a really nice looking pipe. Congratulations Michael! Thanks for the really cool contest Tyler it was fun.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Haha well I knew you guys would give me grief for forgetting to post it. But here is what was in box number 1.




























An old Dr. Grabow Linksman. Don't be fooled though as these classic Linksman pipes are steps above the modern Dr. Grabows.


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

Fun contest thanks for hosting it!


----------



## Kreggurree (Jan 28, 2012)

Congratulations Michael, and thanks again Tyler for organising this.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Tyler, 

Ring gauge to you for putting this fun contest together. 

Michael,

Smoke on, my brother! Nice win!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just trying to scare up a few more takers for another contest. Not quite as cool as this one, and no bodacious prizes, but you could win a skosh of tobacco for your trouble and get to squeeze for trashman's ebay bidding. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/305537-what-kind-peterson.html#post3495264. Entries open until 3 this afternoon!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations Michael!!!

Tyler, this was one freaking awesome contest brother!!! I loved the game, it was so fun to watch...! I think this idea will be used over and over...as this was way cool!

RG to you both...

Tyler, thanks!

Michael...great nose pickin'...I mean box pickin'!!!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Here it is! I received it this past Thursday, but I have been busy and when I'm not, my wife has been gone (and she carries the camera in her purse). Finally was able to snap some pics. The pipe is a true beauty, and I don't think pictures do it justice! Tyler also threw in some samples as well. Can't thank you enough Tyler!

First:










Second:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

NarJar said:


> Here it is! I received it this past Thursday, but I have been busy and when I'm not, my wife has been gone (and she carries the camera in her purse). Finally was able to snap some pics. The pipe is a true beauty, and I don't think pictures do it justice! Tyler also threw in some samples as well. Can't thank you enough Tyler!
> 
> First:
> 
> ...


I just realized I never commented on here. Enjoy the pipe brother! Let me know how it smokes. You will probably want to wipe off the stem with some alcohol and you will be ready to go.


----------

